

The complete TeX source (DVI) - jrp
http://tex.loria.fr/tex-source/tex-source.html

======
jrp
The above is a typeset book version (so in DVI form, is misleadingly named).
For the actual source, see [http://tug.ctan.org/pub/tex-
archive/systems/knuth/dist/tex/t...](http://tug.ctan.org/pub/tex-
archive/systems/knuth/dist/tex/tex.web)

